# Do You Think Cosby Should Go to Prison?



## fureverywhere (Jan 9, 2016)

I've been following this story for awhile and of course reflex answer is yes he was a predator and deserves that justice be served. Then on the other paw he is old and blind. I wonder if a more fitting punishment would be a trial and demanding restitution for each victim. Enough money that between that and full court costs he won't have his former lifestyle anymore. Throwing him in jail...how many years would he really live to serve ya know?
I don't know, your thoughts?


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 9, 2016)

Bill Cosby is NOT blind. He is 78, which would only be old by some people's definition - but that has absolutely nothing to do with imprisonment. Most importantly, he hasn't been on trial yet.

If he is found guilty, and the punishment is imprisonment, yes I think he should go to prison.

Whitey Bulger is 86 and in 2014 was sentenced to two life terms in prison.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2016)

In a word *yes*....


----------



## Lon (Jan 9, 2016)

If found guilty in a court of law to the alleged charges he should submit to whatever penalties are imposed by the court. I find it interesting how many have already found him guilty and imposed punishment without a trial.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 9, 2016)

> I find it interesting how many have already found him guilty and imposed punishment without a trial.



I agree. I have no love for the man and the thought of him doing those things makes me wanna puke, but I do find it interesting how many have him convicted and are "debating" his sentence.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 9, 2016)

applecruncher said:


> Bill Cosby is NOT blind. He is 78, which would only be old by some people's definition - but that has absolutely nothing to do with imprisonment. Most importantly, he hasn't been on trial yet.
> 
> If he is found guilty, and the punishment is imprisonment, yes I think he should go to prison.
> 
> Whitey Bulger is 86 and in 2014 was sentenced to two life terms in prison.



I agree, age or impairment should have nothing to do with it.  If he's found guilty by trial, then yes, he should serve the sentence given.  I have no love for him either, but I don't by any reach hate him.  He's entitled to fair judgement and innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 9, 2016)

From what I've read he has "a degenerative eye disease called keratoconus". 
_SO DO I!_ Had it since age 34. Had several surgeries. I even posted a thread about it.

Oscar Pistorius doesn't have legs, and he was sent to prison.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 9, 2016)

If he did the crime, he should do the time, age should not be a barrier to carrying out justice, although personally I doubt if he will go to prison, he'll probably find some loophole to weasel out of it.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 9, 2016)

Rolf Harris is in jail in England and he remains unrepentant.

Let's see what the verdict is for Crosby.
I think it very likely that the trial will collapse on a technicality.

However, on the face of the complaints against him, I do think that he should serve time in prison.
What he has admitted doing is just wrong, whether or not it can be shown to be unlawful.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 9, 2016)

If he's found guilty, yes.  I don't feel he should get any special consideration.  He obviously has money and connections and the finest legal help.  I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 9, 2016)

Don't get me wrong I think he's guilty as charged. But blowing his finances might be more just punishment and/or jail and THEN blowing his financial picture...perhaps a better idea.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 9, 2016)

> Rolf Harris is in jail in England and he remains unrepentant.



I had to google....couldn't place his name. Interesting...there are some similarities to Cosby (allegations).


----------



## Lon (Jan 9, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Rolf Harris is in jail in England and he remains unrepentant.
> 
> Let's see what the verdict is for Crosby.
> I think it very likely that the trial will collapse on a technicality.
> ...



"However, on the face of the complaints against him, I do think that he should serve time in prison."
The above is a example of statements that irritate the hell out of me. Where's the proof??? Do we convict on the basis of statements?


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 9, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Don't get me wrong I think he's guilty as charged. But blowing his finances might be more just punishment and/or jail and THEN blowing his financial picture...perhaps a better idea.



I don't think anyone is "getting you wrong", fur. It's quite obvious you feel Cosby is guilty.


----------



## imp (Jan 9, 2016)

What happens societally when a _man _claims a woman, or several women, sexually assaulted him?    

imp


----------



## Don M. (Jan 9, 2016)

When I think of Bill Cosby, I get a feeling of extreme disappointment.  I was a fan of his for many years...thought he was one of the best comedians who ever lived.  Then, to find out that he was quite probably a ****** predator all that time, and abused dozens of women, just blows my mind.  How can a person present such a pleasing persona to the public, and be such a devil in private??  

If he is found guilty of these charges, there is no punishment that will fully suffice.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 9, 2016)

> How can a person present such a pleasing persona to the public, and be such a devil in private??



...Jerry Sandusky


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 9, 2016)

Many ****** predators are marvelous chameleons, able to effortlessly assume whatever guise is most effective in promoting 

the version of themselves they wish the world to see. Some have an internal disconnect which allows them to live virtually 

exemplary lives in all areas except their hidden pathology. Many people believe such monsters are drastically different than the 

rest of us, sadly, with few exceptions, most of them are not. That is the truly terrifying thing, IMHO. We have seen the 

monsters, and they are us.


----------



## mitchezz (Jan 9, 2016)

Lon said:


> "However, on the face of the complaints against him, I do think that he should serve time in prison."
> The above is a example of statements that irritate the hell out of me. Where's the proof??? Do we convict on the basis of statements?



That's why the majority.....well I'm assuming the majority........of people want to see him go to trial and not allow him to buy his way out of this. As far as his eyesight goes........it didn't stop him committing the alleged offences so why should it protect him from gaol?


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 9, 2016)

He has admitted administering drugs to women to have sex with them.
That's what I think is wrong but time factors may mean that no conviction can be arrived at.
Under the law, no conviction equates to not guilty. 
It isn't the same as innocent which is what we must assume before a trial is held.


----------



## chic (Jan 10, 2016)

I don't see any point in sending him to prison. His life has already been ruined in the worst way imaginable for a celeb. His reputation has been shot to pieces and he's 78 yrs old. It would be hard if not impossible to rebuild that reputation in the time left to him on earth. His health has probably suffered from the negative publicity and the prospect of trial. I doubt he'll live as long as he would have if this had never happened.
Financial remuneration to the plaintiffs would probably be best. Let's wait and see what unfolds.


----------



## oldman (Jan 10, 2016)

Like in the old west movies when they would say "Let's try him and then we'll hang him."


----------



## ronaldj (Jan 10, 2016)

he might as well, he has already been found guilty in the eye of the public......but that is the new American way


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 10, 2016)

By all means give the man his day in court. Regardless of the outcome, he is not "innocent."  He has already made admissions that are proof of inexcusable behaviour toward helpless women in order to engage in ****** acts. I applaud the courage of 

women who endure the victim blaming that is all too common in cases of this nature. I long for a day when women are not required to go through hell in order to prove ****** assault took place. It is time for slut shaming to stop!!


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 10, 2016)

Depends on how strong the evidence is in the only case brought against him. If found guilty I would sentence him but his age and enough of a fan club out there he won't do time. They say his arrival at his arraignment was choreographed to present the image of a frail old man. 

But you can and only should penalize for the crime anyone is CONVICTED of. Don't need a judge basing their sentence on untried cases. My thing is he did this crap well into his senior years. By the time he had gray hair he should've known better. If he was butt hole in his younger days and mellowed out showed contrition in his older years that's one thing but he didn't.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 10, 2016)

I was shocked when Rolf Harris the Australian singer and artist, who lives in the UK, was convicted of child ****** abuse and sent to prison. I would never have guessed he was a paedophile. So many UK celebs have been either suspected or convicted of ****** abuse, which is a heinous crime.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 10, 2016)

I don't think contrition in later years matters one whit.  Normal  " men" know better than to engage in these acts at eighteen, a boys will be boys defence does not wash. At no age is this type of behaviour anything but aberrant. ****** 

predators have about a ninety percent recidivism rate, regardless of the age their behaviour first manifests itself. I would be very surprised if Mr. Cosby had not exhibited warning signs while still in adolescence. Of course, likely they would have been 

ignored, or  put down to "high spirits."  Such high spirits damage the hearts and minds of victims for years, often a lifetime. Mr. Cosby used non consentual sex as a tool to exact power over  helpless women in order to feed his twisted ego. That is 

monstrous. IMHO, a guilty verdict should result in a prison sentence. I guarantee that  some of his victims are still imprisoned in their own personal hell.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 10, 2016)

Just to be clear, many people have a high sex drive. Some have multiple partners. That has nothing to do with being a ****** predator.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 10, 2016)

Every now and then you see a story of a senior bank robber or drug dealer and they were sentenced as should Cosby for the crime he is convicted of. But as an 80 something year old man by the time an actual sentencing hearing came around and sentenced appealed I don't think he'll do a day. At least history will be righted some what. Might not bring justice to all but Cosby will get his "just" place in history.

Does anyone know what was the oldest priest ever sentenced to jail for their crimes was?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 10, 2016)

Bruce McArthur, former priest, 86, was sent to Jail for sex crimes. Victims had waited four decades for justice. I believe this occurred in Milwaukee.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 10, 2016)

Jerry Sandusky's sentence was 30-60 yrs. He is now 71 and will spend the rest of his life in prison.

Often predators aren't exposed and caught until they are older.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 10, 2016)

Thinking about it some more I agree they should put him away. But I do hope they give the victims big financial restitution for what they went through. It doesn't make it go away, but making him and his wife poor is fitting punishment along with prison.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 10, 2016)

If convicted, yes.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 11, 2016)

It would be just as good if Cosby's wife was investigated/indicted along with being sent to prison. I don't think she is the head in the sand in denial wife. Cosby was her money train pure and simple. Anything he wanted he got. I think it came out in one of the civil suits she facilitated Cosby by providing him with the drugs.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 11, 2016)

I will be interested what can be proved re Camille's involvement if any in her husbands crimes.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 11, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I will be interested what can be proved re Camille's involvement if any in her husbands crimes.



I looked at her biography and I do not see a CPA or law degree which she would need to sell her "business/money management" skills. She has a PHD in a social science. My guess especially decades ago she felt she had few alternatives that would yield the same money & power. So she turned a blind to keep her money train rolling.

A PHD in a social science and she couldn't tell her husband was cheating early on? 

Money train AND motivation to facilitate/enable.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 12, 2016)

If Cosby is guilty of course he should go to prison as should any other ****** pervert!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 12, 2016)

Education is not an automatic cure for denial.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 12, 2016)

I read somewhere that Camille takes credit for "Making" the persona of Bill Cosby.  She feels she created him... and guided him to his huge success.   She takes this whole thing as less of a betrayal as a wife... but an attack on her claim to fame and livelihood..  The creation of the Bill Cosby brand... I think she is long past worrying about his indiscretions.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 12, 2016)

Just as a legal point, I wonder if a judge can decide to impose financial restitution to the victims instead of a prison sentence? Is that even a possibility?

If it is, it seems to me that it would be opening a can of worms. How much to each victim? How can the judge/jury be sure that each "victim" is telling the truth? Some might be, and some might just be wackos who jumped on the bandwagon. Should they all get an equal amount, regardless?  

It would be impossible to implement.


----------



## Stamper (Jan 12, 2016)

I think "if" found guilty that maybe the women who came forward should vote prison or not. I think most just want him to admit it and apologize.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 12, 2016)

I don't think that's how the legal system works...


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 12, 2016)

Stamper said:


> I think "if" found guilty that maybe the women who came forward should vote prison or not. I think most just want him to admit it and apologize.



Many states allow victim statements or testimony. Hopefully Pennsylvania is one of those. I think with his age and acting abilities/frail old man act he will at least be able to stave off jail  through appeals.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 12, 2016)

Allowing a victim statement is much different than allowing them to impose a prison sentence or no prison sentence.   But I agree.. with all his money.. he will not go to prison.. he will spend the rest of his life appealing.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 12, 2016)

Problem is I think Cosby is originally from that area so there might be sympathetic jurors and judges even after hearing a victim statements or testimony. In other words a judge might sentence him to house arrest or give probation period regardless.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 12, 2016)

Cosby certainly didn't seem like "frail old man" when he was doing his standup comedy routines not all that long ago.  

Victims impact statement are given after conviction - victims do not decide the form of punishment.

An apology would be worthless.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 12, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> Many states allow victim statements or testimony. Hopefully Pennsylvania is one of those. I think with his age and acting abilities/frail old man act he will at least be able to stave off jail  through appeals.



Crosby's age should not be considered when sentencing if he is guilty. He would deserve a long term in  prison.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 12, 2016)

applecruncher said:


> Cosby certainly didn't seem like "frail old man" when he was doing his standup comedy routines not all that long ago.
> 
> Victims impact statement are given after conviction - victims do not decide the form of punishment.
> 
> An apology would be worthless.



They don't but one would hope they could sway an truely unbiased judge in favor a harsher sentence. In Pennsylvania the arraignment judge told Cosby good luck.

Some have speculated his "stumble" and cane during his walk into arraignment court was staged as part of the harmless oldman act.

Should add some feel that his sweater was ment to give the grand pa look.

http://townhall.com/tipsheet/cortne...ive-group-moveonorg-endorses-sanders-n2103334


----------



## Stormy (Jan 12, 2016)

I feel bad for Bill but if hes guilty he has to go to jail like everybody else.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 12, 2016)

Stormy said:


> I feel bad for Bill but if hes guilty he has to go to jail like everybody else.



Why on earth would you feel bad for Bill Cosby?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 12, 2016)

WhatInThe it is highly probable that Cosby was micromanaged by his legal team down to what socks to wear. This is theatre/manipulation at it's finest. Never forget he is an actor. As a professional, he gives me the creeps. For anyone who 

reads faces, his eyes are a tell. Their flat expression does not match the folksy grampa look. When he neglects to look benign,
his face falls into harsh lines. The arrogance is there.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 12, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> WhatInThe it is highly probable that Cosby was micromanaged by his legal team down to what socks to wear. This is theatre/manipulation at it's finest. Never forget he is an actor. As a professional, he gives me the creeps. For anyone who
> 
> reads faces, his eyes are a tell. Their flat expression does not match the folksy grampa look. When he neglects to look benign,
> his face falls into harsh lines. The arrogance is there.



I think his lawyer implied his stumble was from an eye condition ie present the appearance of failing health. I will say he's been accused of arrogance more than once and his show about the family doctor came off preachy at times. He did speak out against the gang culture among inner city youth on occasion but any good there is out the window now.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 12, 2016)

WhatInThe, you are so right. He has lost all credibility.


----------



## Greeneyes (Jan 12, 2016)

My gut instinct says guilty, but he deserves a trial, like everyone else is entitled to.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 12, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Greeneyes.


----------



## Greeneyes (Jan 12, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Welcome to the forum Greeneyes.



Thank you Shalimar.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 12, 2016)

> Some have speculated his "stumble" and cane during his walk into arraignment court was staged as part of the harmless oldman act.
> 
> Should add some feel that his sweater was ment to give the grand pa look.



It definitely seemed staged.

As far as his sweaters, he was known for them during the Cosby show 30 yrs ago. He has always worn sweaters a lot.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 16, 2016)

*Get Out Jail Free Card?*

An alleged deal between the old non prosecuting DA and Cosby lawyers might derail the current prosecution. The 'deal' was made to make civil litigation easier for the accuser. Current DA says there is a process for immunity even if this deal verbalized by old DA it might not stick. This deal would exclude previous testimony.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/15/us/bill-cosby-email-******-assault-charges-pennsylvania/index.html

This could be one of the many technicalities and/or red herrings that defense will throw up if nothing else to delay prosecution. Or maybe there is validity to this type of deal.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 16, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Many ****** predators are marvelous chameleons, able to effortlessly assume whatever guise is most effective in promoting
> 
> the version of themselves they wish the world to see. Some have an internal disconnect which allows them to live virtually
> 
> ...


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 3, 2016)

Cosby in court contesting a previous verbal deal not to prosecute. The ex DA in that county admitted he made a verbal deal with Cosby's lawyers not to prosecute and testified he felt he didn't have a strong case to criminally  prosecute.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/02/03/us/bill-cosby-andrea-constand-sex-assault-charges/index.html




I guess he question is does a verbal off the record agreement supersede formal procedure.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 3, 2016)

Sunny said:


> Just as a legal point, I wonder if a judge can decide to impose financial restitution to the victims instead of a prison sentence? Is that even a possibility?
> 
> If it is, it seems to me that it would be opening a can of worms. How much to each victim? How can the judge/jury be sure that each "victim" is telling the truth? Some might be, and some might just be wackos who jumped on the bandwagon. Should they all get an equal amount, regardless?
> 
> It would be impossible to implement.



I think a judge in a criminal case can only apply "restitution" for the actual money cost of replacing property the criminal destroyed (like making vandals pay restitution for destroying school computers or something like that).

As for making him pay other damages to the accusers, that would have to be a separate civil suit brought by the accuser -- a criminal court can't award "damages" to victims.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 3, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> I don't think that's how the legal system works...



You're right.  Not how it works.


----------



## Manatee (Feb 9, 2016)

I have largely ignored this story as it keeps going by.  I suspect he will likely die of old age before it is resolved.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 9, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> I think a judge in a criminal case can only apply "restitution" for the actual money cost of replacing property the criminal destroyed (like making vandals pay restitution for destroying school computers or something like that).
> 
> As for making him pay other damages to the accusers, that would have to be a separate civil suit brought by the accuser -- a criminal court can't award "damages" to victims.



If he did the crime, he should do the time! And he should have to pay restitution to his victims. He knew exactly what he was doing and he should be made to pay for it.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 9, 2016)

Judge said the trial must proceed so Cosby's attempt to say the civil trial was in lieu of a criminal trial per an verbal off the record agreement failed.

http://www.wgrz.com/news/crime/judge-rules-against-cosby-criminal-trial-will-proceed/32382349

Still seeing/hearing the seeds being planted for a sickly old man defense. Now rumors saying Cosby's a hoarder saying many properties he owns are simply to store stuff.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 9, 2016)

Damn skippy! If (when) convicted, his sentence should be same as it would be for anybody else. Sickly old man? Hoarder? Too bad. That he's a half a bubble off doesn't excuse him.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 9, 2016)

No, it doesn't.  However, I think the reality probably is that considering his age and the time it takes the legal system to "grind exceedingly fine" with motions, trials, appeals, etc., it's unlikely he'll do much, if any, time.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 10, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> No, it doesn't.  However, I think the reality probably is that considering his age and the time it takes the legal system to "grind exceedingly fine" with motions, trials, appeals, etc., it's unlikely he'll do much, if any, time.



That's what I'm thinking. Even if convicted he'll delay the sentencing hearing and yes by that time he'll be ready for the hospital wing of a jail.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 11, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> That's what I'm thinking. Even if convicted he'll delay the sentencing hearing and yes by that time he'll be ready for the hospital wing of a jail.



It can be an exceedingly slow process, especially if someone has the money to fight every single thing with technicality after technicality and throw up roadblocks at every turn.  I will be surprised if Cosby doesn't file an interlocutory appeal regarding that judge's ruling that the case go forward.  That'll take a couple years, at least, to resolve, and cost the taxpayers god knows how much money.


----------



## Stamper (Feb 11, 2016)

Punishment 1. Give him house arrest with ankle monitor. Punishment 2. Give him nothing to eat but Jell-O pudding for the rest of his life. Video tape his every move in the house & this will prove he's eating only Jell-O pudding daily.


----------



## dollie (Sep 13, 2017)

why did these women wait so many years to bring all this stuff up about cosby----they were all of age and thhey shouldnt have been there to start with if they knew stuff was going on


----------



## 911 (Sep 13, 2017)

In Pennsylvania, we have a concept appropriately named "compassionate release." Normally, here in PA, if a person is found guilty and sentenced to life, they get to stay for the entire term. There is no early release, or a chance for parole. However, if the prisoner should come down with a terminal illness, he/she could request the Governor to release him/her under the concept of "compassionate release." It is seldomly and I do mean seldomly granted, but nonetheless, it is an option.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 13, 2017)

dollie said:


> why did these women wait so many years to bring all this stuff up about cosby----they were all of age and thhey shouldnt have been there to start with if they knew stuff was going on


Blame the women? He drugged them until they were either helpless or unconscious. They trusted him, he was an experienced predator who lured them into his clutches, under false pretences. He was a famous man, beloved father figure, American legend. Some women were afraid no one would believe them. His behaviour goes back thirty years. Many pay outs to silence women. Some women filed charges, but got nowhere. Money/fame talks. Also, sometimes it takes years and maturity, before a woman feels strong enough to endure the scrutiny of a rape trial.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 13, 2017)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Damn skippy! If (when) convicted, his sentence should be same as it would be for anybody else. Sickly old man? Hoarder? Too bad. That he's a half a bubble off doesn't excuse him.


Agree.  I don't care if he is sick or old.  He is a pervert and should have been in jail a long time ago!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 13, 2017)

When was he convicted? I guessed I missed that.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 13, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> When was he convicted? I guessed I missed that.



He wasn't.  Hung jury, Judge declared a mistrial.  I heard Cosby will be retried but I can't recall the date.

I think he's a creep.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Sep 13, 2017)

Catholic priests


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 13, 2017)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> Catholic priests



If found guilty of ****** crimes then these men should also serve prison sentences, regardless of age.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 13, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> When was he convicted? I guessed I missed that.



I missed it, too.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 13, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> He wasn't.  Hung jury, Judge declared a mistrial.  I heard Cosby will be retried but I can't recall the date.
> 
> I think he's a creep.



I'd be interested to know what in particular caused the jury to hang.  Interesting.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 14, 2017)

Here's some information.
Retrial scheduled for Nov 6.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2017/07/06/us/bill-cosby-retrial-date/index.html


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 14, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> He wasn't.  Hung jury, Judge declared a mistrial.  I heard Cosby will be retried but I can't recall the date.
> 
> I think he's a creep.



Thanks. I remember now.


----------



## Linda W. (Sep 14, 2017)

I believe in zero mercy for people who drug and rape.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 15, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> Here's some information.
> Retrial scheduled for Nov 6.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2017/07/06/us/bill-cosby-retrial-date/index.html



Thanks.  From what the one juror said, it looks like part of the problem was the wording of the jury instructions, which, at least where I live, are in the statutes and the basic wording and explanations cannot be changed.  So I'd wonder if the next jury will have the same problems.  The legal concepts of "reasonable doubt" and "unreasonable doubt" are tough ones.


----------



## hangover (Sep 15, 2017)

Trump said Arpaio was too old to go to prison, so.....you think he'll pardon Madoff?


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 15, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> Thanks.  From what the one juror said, it looks like part of the problem was the wording of the jury instructions, which, at least where I live, are in the statutes and the basic wording and explanations cannot be changed.  So I'd wonder if the next jury will have the same problems.  The legal concepts of "reasonable doubt" and "unreasonable doubt" are tough ones.



Plus, on the part of reasonable doubt, there's the possibility jurors made up their minds before a trial even started.  
Kinda like many posts I've seen here-  some would've figuratively fried the guy without hearing anything further.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 15, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> Plus, on the part of reasonable doubt, there's the possibility jurors made up their minds before a trial even started.
> Kinda like many posts I've seen here-  some would've figuratively fried the guy without hearing anything further.



Well, juries are like any other group of humans; they do go into things with preconceived ideas, personal prejudices (not referring to racial type prejudices here, but I'm sure those happen, too, but prejudices about who to believe, why people behave as they do, etc.) that are buried so deeply that the person may not even be consciously aware of the fact they are there, but they can color our thinking.   IMHO it is impossible to get a really impartial jury because we all have our personal baggage we pick up along the way.

For instance, when I was on a grand jury, we had one member who deeply believed that if the police and the DA think you did it, you probably did it, which of course ain't necessarily so.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 16, 2017)

Bill Cosby re-trial pushed back to April 2, 2018

_Originally scheduled for November, Cosby and his lawyers asked the Pennsylvania court to push it back in order to give the new legal team more time to prepare. Montgomery County Judge Steven O’Neill set the trial on Friday to April 2, 2018._

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...ault-retrial-pushed-to-2018-what-to-know.html


----------



## Katybug (Sep 16, 2017)

I don't think age has anything to do with it, and if he's found guilty, then YES to prison!!!  

Cosby is a man who was admired and loved world wide, now we have such contempt. Same with OJ, and I think that's the biggest punishment of all for these two narcissists'.  They have gone from unbelievable adulation to being thought of as disgusting, and rightly deserved!


----------



## hangover (Sep 16, 2017)

Trump is a self admitted ****** predator that grabs women by their genitals. We need consistency in punishment.


----------



## helenbacque (Sep 16, 2017)

I'd like to see him serve time too but I feel about him as I did about OJ.  In prison he would have been treated as a hero but not so with the everyday people he must deal with for the rest of his life.  Very few decent people will want to have anything to do with him.  Loss of respect and admiration is painful to anyone but especially so for a public figure


----------

